# Former Amazon CFO Joy Covey killed while cycling



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Former Amazon star exec killed in bike accident - Postcards


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Very sad.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Details of the accident(?) in which she was killed?


----------

